# would someone please help me with oil grade for e32 740il????



## ash7032 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi i have a 1994 e32 bmw 740il i am going to use mobil full synthetic, can i use the 0w-40, because i have already purchased it, is it safe to use, do you guys recommend it?????: because on the mobil website mobil says you should use 5w-50. so how safe is it to use 0w-40 is it a bad choice. Also how much oil with the car use? will it blow smoke if i use 0w-40? I really appreciate your help thank you


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

0w-40 shouldnt cause you any problems. I wouldnt use it if you were in a really hot climate.


----------



## Kevs740il (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a '94 740il I replaced all oil and fluids with Royal Purple and i gained more HP/torq and get better gas milage. Its a little pricey... around $8 - $10 bucks per quart but its a true synthetic oil and you can go up to 12,000 miles per oil change. Worth every cent.


----------

